
Meet Google Duo, a simple 1-to-1 video calling app for everyone - runesoerensen
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/08/meet-google-duo-simple-1-to-1-video.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12295608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12295608).

~~~
runesoerensen
Cool. On a related (albeit boring and irrelevant) note I'll admit that it does
hurt a little to see my earlier submission labelled as a dupe :)

~~~
sctb
Whoops, it shouldn't be marked as a dupe—I've removed that. Unfortunately the
later submission had the lion's share of the upvotes, so we had to pick it as
the merge target.

------
ashazar
Other thread with more contribution:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12295608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12295608)

